# Betta + Wabi Kusa



## newpatch36 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi All,

After a couple years away from the hobby I'm looking to get back in to planted aquariums and I'm greatly impressed by the wabi kusa set-ups I've been seeing around. Steven Chong's thread on this site is a great example. I aslo LOVE this one:










Any insight on the size of this tank? Whats the reality of keeping a Betta and wabi kusa? 
Can you ID the red emergent plants in this set-up?

This ADA video on the topic provides a good starting point too. Can you id the size of the DoAqua tank in the video?

Stoked to jump into this.

Thanks in advance,
Newpatch


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Lovely set up! Just based loosely on the fish, an adult Betta splendens averages about 3" total length which would make that tank between12-14" wide. As for keeping the betta, that would be easy! Just siphon out any visible detritus with a length of airline when doing partial water changes. The fish waste and food will add fertilizer for the plants...so, a winning combonation! I can't help with the type of tank...others can help there, I'm sure...same for the estimated volume...won't even try as I know I'd get it wrong...and get laughed at for my complete lack of math skills!


----------



## newpatch36 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Kerry  Thats a useful start. I'm looking forward to digging in to this project.

Anyone else got ideas?


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

You're welcome! I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This can easily work. I've made wabi kusa, and routinely keep bettas in Walstad-type planted bowls. I have not combined the two, but from my own experience they should be compatible. Most wabi kusa are maintained in containers that do not allow enough room for the betta, but that is easy to fix.


----------



## newpatch36 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Michael. I imagine using rocks at one end of the tank to elevate the wabi kusa would be an easy solution. Are there specific plants that the bettas gravitate toward in you planted tanks?

Anyone else working on cool wabi kusa or betta projects right now?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Bettas really love to hang out just under floating foliage that spreads across the surface. They also like dense vegetation--so thick that they can barely wiggle through it. Right now I have a 20 gallon tank housing 1 male and 6 female bettas with no serious fighting. Dense plants are the key. When one fish backs down from a confrontation with another fish (happens constantly), it disappears into the plants. For bettas, out of sight is out of mind.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I didn't realize you had this thread going both here and TPT. I just posted this over there:

You've inspired me  I've got an empty 5.5 gallon that I think I'm gonna experiment with. I'm leaning towards just filling it in with water, though. Does that still count?


----------

